# Sugar-Free Chewy Fruit Snacks?



## Ruth (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a weakness for those chewy fruit snacks.  However, I have a wedding coming up and I'm trying to lose some weight.  Since these snacks are loaded with sugar I'm probably going to have to cut them out of my diet.  

So I was wondering if anyone knows a recipe for how to make these things... probably involving gelatine or something like that...
I was wondering if it was possible to make my own gummy/chewy fruit snacks and use splenda instead of sugar so that I'd still be able to have them.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is one that I have.

Fruit Jellies
1 large box (8 servings) sugar-free Jello
OR
2 small boxes (4 servings) sugar-free Jello
2 envelopes, unsweetened Kool-Aid powder (to compliment flavors or Jello, can mix and match to suit your taste)
3 envelopes unflavored gelatin powder
1 c boiling hot water

1.Stir together all ingredients until dissolved. Pour mixture onto a flat plate or a flat jelly roll pan. Allow to set 20 minutes and then chill in the refrigerator until completely set, usually several hours.
2.Peel the gelatin disk from the plate or pan. Cut into desired shapes; squares, circles, long strips, etc.  Jellies can be rolled in additional fine granulated sugar if desired.
**NOTE - gelatin can also be poured into candy molds to create more fanciful shapes.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 16, 2004)

Ruth, I'm pretty darned certain I have a recipe for you somewhere and will find it for you this afternoon.

Splenda is one of the best things to happen to cooking in a long time (a personal opinion there...) and can be a direct substitute for "regular" granulated sugar and cooked up to 300 degrees (f).  I love that stuff!

Hmmm....a wedding coming up.  And would that be yours???  If so, a hearty congratulations!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 16, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> 2 envelopes, unsweetened Kool-Aid powder (to compliment flavors or Jello, can mix and match to suit your taste)



Thank you so much.  This was exactly what I was looking for!

I have all those ingredients (including the candy molds!) with the exception of Kool-Aid in the house right now.  I'm very excited about this and I'd love to go and try it right away.  Do you think I could substitute crystal lite powder drink mix for the kool-aid?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 16, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Hmmm....a wedding coming up.  And would that be yours???  If so, a hearty congratulations!



Yup   

Thanks for the congrats.  

And I agree, Splenda is the greatest stuff out there, though I haven't had too much luck baking with it.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't see why you could not use Crystal Light - the Kool Aid powder is just to increase the flavor, and you could get the same result with Crystal Light.

When is the big day? What a happy time for you...


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

When is the lovely day, Ruth?  Very best wishes to you and your families!

I knew kansasgirl would come through in flying colors!  And I don't know what I was thinking of by a "recipe", since what I've always done is to simply make a fine puree of fresh fruit, smear it about a quarter-inch thick onto a waxed-paper lined  BACK of a cookie sheet, then dried in the oven at about 140 degrees for 6-8 hours...then peel the stuff off of the paper, cut into large squares and roll up.  My sons took those to school constantly.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2004)

Congratulations on the upcoming nuptials Ruth.  

 Barbara


----------

